# the Wortac



## Mao (Jan 30, 2002)

I just recieved a batch of Datu Kelly Wordans Wortac folders. I got both sizes and both plain edge and 1/2 serrated. I delivered them to the people who, besides me, wanted them. The first words outta their mouths was "SAWEEEET". I agree. I had been carrying a Cold Steel El Hombre, which I still really like. The Wortac is more sturdy and has a filipino style grip. I may have to change my carry, or just carry both. I am impressed with this knife. Also, Kelly was kind enough to throw in one of the smaller models.......for free!  For the time that I have known Kelly he has proven to be a very forthright, stand up guy. I will be getting a few more soon. I'd also like to see one of the custom made models. Anybody have one? Well, I'm off.....I gotta go cut somethin'.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 31, 2002)

Mao,

I have the Crawford custom Wortac and actually it is engraved #2. It opens as fast as the automatic model. It is a very exceptional knife! 

I also have the smaller Timberline, slower opening but very usable and I have filleted salmon, breasted waterfowl and pheasants with both these knives. That may almost seem sacrilegious but a very practical side that many probably never consider. 

The Timberline is an exceptional value! I buy them for gifts for friends and family and have Datu Worden autograph the box as a keepsake. Everybody so far is thrilled. 

In the last quarter 2001 Timberline sold well over 4000 of these knives around the world. Stop and think about that for a minute how popular that must be and figure out the gross value of that many knives. The sales movement is exponential as the word gets out.

Enjoy Mao

Pappy Geo


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *In the last quarter 2001 Timberline sold well over 4000 of these knives around the world.*



Wow! That's something. Is this the knife we're talking about or is it something newer?


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 31, 2002)

Arnisador


*Wow! That's something. Is this the knife we're talking about or is it something newer?* 

Right on! The Timberline Wortac. 

When you pick it up it feels like it was molded for your hand the fit and feel is good!

Pappy Geo


----------



## Mao (Feb 1, 2002)

Thanks for the input. I think I'll go to the Crawford website and see if I can find it. I don't think that using your knife to "skin" a fish is sacreligious. I like to be able to actually USE a knife that I am carrying.


----------



## Mao (Feb 5, 2002)

Well, I've ordered a few more wortacs. I may have to order more. I was teaching class tonight, some knife work, and one of the guys who bought one pulled it out. Next thing I know there's about 8 people gathered around asking where it came from, handling it, or fondling as my wife sais, and a few asked if I could get more. These people usually carry at least one blade with them. I might have to keep one more for myself, just because.   
     YEAH, BABY.........:samurai:


----------



## no fefe (Feb 5, 2002)

but I really really dig the Wortac more than other knives I have handled.  The combination of the shape of the handle and the gaurds make it feel really secure in my hand.  When I flip that baby open the weight makes feel just right and just flows beautifully.  

Anyway that is my opinion.  

I also want to get the Bud Nealy fixed blade as well.

Here is a link to a picture:
http://www.knifeart.com/wortacfighter.html


----------



## Don Rearic (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey Guys,

In case some of you need a pic of a Custom WORTAC made by Pat Crawford, here is mine. I don't recall placing it in here when I spoke about the WORTAC over a month ago.

Ain't she a beauty?

Because of the background I used, the swedge [unsharpened false edge up top] almost looks like it is serrated. It's not though, it's just an optical illusion of the steel and that particular background, just FYI.

For those of you that get "Sticker Shock" when it comes to prices, I know that $375.00 to about $425.00 depending on basic options might seem like a lot of money. And really, it IS a lot of money.

But you get one finely crafted piece of steel, titanium and Micarta for the money. The scales, which make up the grip, are Micarta. The liners are aircraft-grade titanium and the steel is Hitachi's ATS-34.

This particular WORTAC has a satin finish blade.

The knife is a workhorse, it is a work of art too. 

I will tell you a little story from 2000. I was hunting Kelly down in Atlanta at Annual Blade Show and stopped by to see Mr. Crawford as I always try to do at Shows...and I made my way over to the Timberline Booth looking for Kelly.

I saw the WORTAC there and knew they would be making the Production version of it and I asked to handle it. It was not marked like Production WORTACs are now. I actually thought they did not have a prototype available to show and had placed an unmarked Crawford Custom in the case. 

The Timberline is beefy. Oftentimes, when a knife goes from a Custom Design to Production, people cut alot of corners and everything gets screwed up in the process and the result is, the Production Model does not do the Custom any "justice."

The Timberline WORTACs are very viable, they're really are great knives.

Back to the Custom versions...

I have seen so many Custom Knives that cost more than Pat Crawford's Customs, we're talking about fit, finish, design, materials and overall usefulness. Not strictly Art for Art's sake...

I have seen them $100.00 to literally $1,500 MORE than Mr. Crawford prices the basic models... And you don't get anything more for your money.

If you want a Custom Folder to carry, Mr. Crawford is such a value, I just wanted to put Custom Knives in the proper perspective. Alot of people are put off by the price, but in this Game, he offers alot for the money, much more so than alot of other Makers do.

The Timberline Production WORTAC, like it's Custom Cousin, is built like a TANK. That's a great thing.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 8, 2002)

That custom knife does look nice.  Unfortunately, it has a form-fitted grip, which are almost always uncomfortable for me.

I must have some bizarre mutant hands, because every knife I've handled with a form-fitted grip has always been uncomfortable. Either my fingers feel pinched, or my palm bunches up funny, or it plain just doesn't feel right.  Also, since the grip doesn't feel right for me, handling the blade (like switching grips) is downright comical when I try it.  

Basically, my freak-o hands need a pretty generic grip.

Cthulhu

PS - I can't afford the damn thing anyway


----------



## Pappy Geo (Feb 9, 2002)

Yes, the Crawford (cadillac) version is expensive ($375 m/l) so consider the Timberline (chevy) for $50 and $60 m/l a bargain. The grip for me was an automatic natural feel, both the standard and Filipino grip! The design is from an internationally known knife instructor, Datu Worden, consequently far superior in balance and feel than the generic designed folder. I still fillet salmon with mine, good practice? Mao may have the opportunity to break his Wortac in the same way when he comes out for a visit this summer! Pray to the salmon Gods! 

I believe Timberline is coming out with a classy version Wortac for somewhere around $99, should prove interesting.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *consider the Timberline (chevy) for $50 and $60 m/l a bargain.*



Can you get a paired training blade with this?


----------



## Mao (Feb 10, 2002)

The Crawford looks awful nice. Perhaps when I have 375. that's not burning a hole in my wifes pocket   I could consider it.  I have had the opporunnity to "break in" the large Timberline model at work.  I smiled.   I am looking forward to The Running of the Salmon, sort of like the Running of the Bulls in Pamplona.  One of my friends/students/asst. instr. has some family in Seattle, so he may make it a longer trip for himself. We'll see.


----------



## Don Rearic (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Can you get a paired training blade with this?*



If you wanted a Training Version and you purchased two WORTACs, just E-mail me and I can give you my address and you could send it to me and I'd turn it around in a couple of days Priority Mail to you and you will have a Trainer!

Just $6.00 for return shipping.


----------



## Bob (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *Mao,
> 
> In the last quarter 2001 Timberline sold well over 4000 of these knives around the world. Stop and think about that for a minute how popular that must be and figure out the gross value of that many knives. The sales movement is exponential as the word gets out.
> *



Just a little update to my buddies, Geo's numbers: The 2001 stats total 5,347 small Wortac and 4,631 large Wortac, that is a total of 9,978 Wortac knives sold in one year. 
Congratulations Datu Worden, that is a huge accomplishment for not only you but when you think about it, it also brings more attention to Modern Arnis blade system...........
Bob


----------



## Mao (Feb 10, 2002)

Well, as active as Kelly is in the modern arnis community at large, I hope he finds time to get The Presas into production. Thats another one I'mma gonna wanna have, having handled a proto type.


----------



## Bob mCcluskey (Apr 1, 2002)

I personally know how much time Datu Worden put into developing the Wortac series.  I liken it to other functional works of art where a tremendous amount of thought and tweaking (years) went into the final product.  It was designed with practicality, feel and effectiveness in mind.  The Wortac knives
certainly meet this demanding discription.  Everyone I show it to light up with interest because these knives offer what we are 
looking for in a combative weapon.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2002)

I know what you mean.  Its got a very comfortable grip.  To me, its not exactly a good looking knife (I prefer the lines on Gil Hibbens myself, personal opinion thing, not meant as a slight on the knife by any means.), but it definately has a good feel to it.  I'd be interested in knowing how Datu Worden designed it.  I mean the thinking behind the styling, features, etc.  Gil Hibben makes 'purty' blades that look good on a wall, more of a 'display' concept (the ones I've seen).  Kelly Worden makes blades that feel good in the hand, with a more functional design.

Personally, I'd rather have the right tool for the right job. It seems the Wortac can fill many jobs.  (ie, is a versitile tool, rather than just looks good)

As I said in the past. "Nice Knife".  

That said, I have to ask : Where can you buy one? (I'm not much of a knife person myself so don't know myself) 

:asian:


Minor clarification: In a knife fight, I think I'd prefer the Wortac. Its functional, it feels good in the hand, and conforms to ergonomics nicely.  The Hibben looks good, but isn't designed for real usage, IMHO.  I'm not a knife expert by a long shot, but thats they way they 'feel' to me.  - Kaith


----------



## Bob (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *I must have some bizarre mutant hands, because every knife I've handled with a form-fitted grip has always been uncomfortable. *



Hey Cthulhu

 I can relate with the mutant hands!! I have hard time fitting into focus gloves. My hands walk into the room before i do, so I can relate... 
 The one thing about the Big Wortac it was designed with mutant hands in mind. The pistol grip design helps larger hands manipulate it as well as keep a tight grip. I can even manipulate and work with the small Wortac also.... 
 From one pair of mutant hands to another, it worth check out..
Bob


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 4, 2002)

Has anybody seen the Al Mar version of this knife?  It also appears to be of very good quality.  I haves seen several automatic models selling for $160.00 which seems to be a great value.  I am not sure if it comes in a manual model.  The Auto is sweet, but I think I would have enough trouble if a knife is used in defense, let alone explaining why you had an automatic knife.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2002)

I finally got a chance to handle this knife this past weekend when Mr. Hartman showed me the one Mr. Worden had given him. The thing that impressed me first was how smoothly it opened--my hand was well-positioned to open it due to the design and it was well-crafted in addition. The knife has a nice feel in the hand and holding it makes me want to slash! I can see why this is such a popular knife.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 8, 2002)

I picked up a Timberline Wortac mini and Emerson mini-Commander for EDC purposes about five months ago, after handling a couple that my father in law purchased.

  The Wortac is an AWESOME knife for the money. My only gripe is the button on the blade. But ten minutes on a lathe will cure that soon enough.

The Emerson for some reason is not as "Slick" as the Wortac, or my CQC-7......


I plan to get a larger version of the Wortac REAL soon.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2002)

I played with my instructor's Wortac quite a bit this past week and continue to find it a very nice blade. The main thing that strikes me is how easy it opens and how comfortable the grip is.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2002)

I received yesterday a Wortac folder I had ordered, based on recommendations here and playing with the one Mr. Worden had given to Mr. Hartman. It's smaller than Mr. Hartman's--I started with an inexpensive version--but otherwise the same design (or so it appears to me). I'll have to play with it for a while. I may well want the larger version.


----------



## Bob (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey Arnisador
 Congrats on your new toy!!! 
 Down the road I would get both sizes... The small one you can carry for everyday use or protection, and the larger one you can carry when you are out hunting some big game!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Blindside (Oct 3, 2002)

Hi all,

I recently ordered a small Wortac because my AFCK disappeared somewhere, budget being a big issue I figured I couldn't miss with a $35 gamble.  I just got it in the mail and have been having some issues regarding methods of opening it.  My old AFCK had the Spyderco hole, so I'm used to a thumbswipe open.  I also carried it tip-up, so that I could "flick" it open (hey it has titanium liners, and it did seem like the fastest open I could get with it).  I've been packing this AFCK around for about 6 years now, so I'm pretty dang comfortable with it.  So no suprise the Wortac seemed to be a little strange in the hand.

How are people getting a fast open with this knife?  The thumbstud doesn't lend itself to a thumb swipe, as it almost requires a push perpendicular to the handle to get the blade open.  Besides with the tip-down carry you have to draw (assuming a pants pocket carry here), readjust your grip to the handle, then do the thumbswipe for the open.

I can't "flick" this knife, the blade seems to seat very hard into the handle.  I tried to play with the torx nut to modify the blade resistance, but got too much wobble in the blade after very little adjustment, so I went back to factory settings.

I seem to be settling on a handle drop opening, but I'd like to hear how others are managing this, or if they have any suggestions.

Lamont

PS  Oh yeah, what did you do about the clip?  The thing is so inflexible, I damn near ripped my jeans trying to get it to clip to my pocket.  Mine has a date with a pair of pliers.


----------

